# False Unicorn Root - Herbal Supplements



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Has anyone heard of the above? Ive just been reading and seen a few success stories? it apparently helps reduce ovarian cysts, endo and balance hormones?

If anyone knows more about this - please share and if anyone has had any success stories?

Im thinking about trying it but unsure if you can take alongwith CLOMID and MET?

XXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I have heard of False Unicorn but you should be very cautious about taking any herbal remedy when taking fertility drugs as they can react and interfere with one another.

If you want to take any herbal remedies then personally I'd advise you see a qualified herbalist or naturopath so they can prescribe herbs specifically for you, based on your medical history, rather than you self prescribing from just reading info on the net. Many herbs, such as False Unicorn, are extremely potent.

False Unicorn should definitely be avoided if any chance you're pg so if you're ttc naturally then in theory you would only be able to take up until you ovulated and if you're not completely sure when you ovulate, it would be a bit difficult to judge when you could and couldn't take it....also, many herbs you need to take continuous for a few months for you to feel any real benefits. There's a separate board for complementary therapies, including herbs and I posted a list quite some time ago about safe/unsafe herbs...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87520.0

However, like I say, I honestly wouldn't take any herbal remedy such as this when you're being prescribed clomid and metformin....majority of clinics will strongly advise against this.

Take care
Natasha


----------

